# Do you have a gun in your BOB?



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Let's presume you have a bug out bag of some kind and you won't be loading up the pickup truck. You are just going to grab your bag and get out of Dodge. Do you have a gun in it? How many mags or speed strips/loaders? How much ammo? Will you also be taking a long gun with you? Mags? Ammo? Are you practical or are you tactical? Are your armaments for hunting or defense or both?

Tell me about your on-the-road weaponry.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have one with a 50rd box of ammo that I keep in a safe in my truck. I can't carry at work or I'll be meeting lots of your "brothers".


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Nope on the BOB,But yup on my person most of the time 

I do have a cold steel hunting knife and a leatherman tool in the bag


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

kiortbeuhsw;,.def2lt5


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My primary bug out bag has two handguns in it: a Smith & Wesson M&P9L and a Smith & Wesson 2214. 

My M&P 9L has an Apex trigger, Wilson barrel, and metal base plates. It is extremely accurate and reliable. I have 1 mag in the gun and 4 spare mags, each a 17 rounder with all the spares having Taylor Freelance +3 extensions. That gives me almost 100 rounds of 147 grain LE JHPs. I do not have any additional 9mm ammo. I do have a very small spare parts bag and cleaning kit. The gun itself is in a Safariland holster which can snap on and off my belt, chest rig or even the backpack itself.

My 2214 is a very small and lightweight .22LR semi auto that is just as accurate as my larger Ruger 22/45 or Browning Buckmark. Mags for the 2214 hold 8 rounds and I have a total of 3 mags in the bag, all of them unloaded. But I do have 50 rounds of CCI Stinger, 50 rounds of CCI Quiet and 50 rounds of Federal in the bag. I would primarily use this gun for hunting or if absolutely necessary defense.

I also have a plain jane 10.5" A2 AR-15 (pistol) with a basic Blackhawk chest rig containing 8 Pmags. It is separate from my primary BOB but stored in the same location. I obviously intend to grab it and go, but just in case all I can grab is my BOB I will still be able to protect and feed my family. My BOB has straps on the side to hold the AR-15 if need be but it also has a single point sling.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't have a BO bag but I do have get home bags for wife and I in our truck all the time. I always carry so I would have my LCP2 (with a box of ammo in the console). I also have a small 22 revolver in the GH bag and an AR-7 rifle also.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

For my ghb I just rely on my daily carry. I do keep extra mags in the bag. For bob its mettc dependent. Id either be grabbing my .300, .308 or AR. Much prefer the AR or .308. Neither is in the bag but can go in or on. I have ammo I can quickly throw in when I decide what to take. I do keep a sling shot and a .22 in the bag for small game. My wife is not a shooter but I plan on getting her a 410. I think thats as much as she can tolerate although she also has a p22. If Im vehicle mobile I have a lot more options.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Yup, but in my get home bag rather than my bug out bag (I always have a gun or two handy in the event of a bug out). The get home bag has a CZ-82 pistol with 4 magazines (that's 48 rounds for those of us counting) and a Browning SA-22 Takedown rifle. I carry 100 .22LR rounds in a Speedy Loader cylinder.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I carry a GHB that does not contain a firearm when i am traveling (air travel) and a GHB that has a .45 and 5 (7) round mags when I drive. I also have my .45 Beretta CX4 in my truck and 200 rounds of ammo.

As for BOB's we have 4, our intended purpose is to bug out and regroup to take back our house (our BIL) so we have stuff stashed away from the house at various points in case we are pushed different directions. I have a tac vest for each family member to and they are loaded and ready, firearms are in the safe right next to the vests. Each bag is packed with a purpose and many items are duplicated in case one is lost or worse case one doesn't make it.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't have one in my BOB. I have my EDC with extra's in my BOB. I wish I had this guys set up.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

No because I don't have a packed BOB. 

WHAT!? NO BOB!? WHAT KIND OF PREPPER ARE YOU!?

Being the only male with 4 females, 2 of which are over 80 years of age, I'm a resupply point. Children meet here to resupply before moving on to BOL. And since the children's relocations the odds of them stopping here first is very slim.

I do have a backpack that will double has a BOB. It will have to be repacked in the unlikely event that I BO.

I do have a GHB with a AR7 and 50 rounds.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Bag has 2 g27 mags and 2 g30 mags. 2 boxes of ammo for both. 3 boxes of 3inch .410 slugs and 3 boxes of bird shot. 2 boxes of 22mag and the revolver that shoots them. Then 4 40round ak47 mags. Wife carries the g27 fulltime and i the g30 full time. If we do bug out she grab the saiga .410 with 15 round mag. I grab the pap (ak) with 75 round drum mag and the bag. Bob also has all the fishing and trapping equipment. Once we have met at the spot and everyone is there and safe we will go back for the rest of the guns, ammo, food ,and supplies.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

a defensive weapon should be a part of any survival system. I have a G26 (glock sport holster) and 2 mags in my bag at all times.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I want to but I work on a Federal facility. So even in the parking lot I cant have a firearm.
Convinient way to disarm possible terrorism targets ( shrug)


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

My BO bag has a CZ-82 with two loaded mags and 100 rounds in a baggie. Also has my Browning SA-22 Takedown with 200 rounds in two Speedy Loaders.

My Get Home bags also have a CZ-82 with two loaded mags and 100 baggied rounds in each of them.

And I keep a Bulgarian Makarov PM in my truck with...wait for it...two loaded mags and 100 baggied rounds.

I've standardized my handguns on the Mak 9x18 round, because it's the only round that I can even be remotely accurate with. More of a rifle guy.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't carry at work, but on all trips I carry my Ruger Redhawk and I carry .44 special, Heavy big bore magnum loads and also stinger shotshells.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I still need to go through the process of applying for and fingerprinting a handgun license. But, afterwards, I'm looking at a 1911 for the BoB. Currently, I have a 10/22 that is next to the packs and can be ready to go with 5 mags and 500 rounds of .22LR.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Not in the bag itself. In my bag I keep two knives. I have had my BOB stolen out of my car and so I am nervous about keeping a gun in it. (*btw take a look at the Pacsafe tethering system) I do have a lock box in my car but this is for my carry gun when I need to pop into a restricted building.

I have a box of 9mm ammo in my bag that corrisponds to my daily carry MP Shield or my Sig 2022--and I am 90% faithful about carrying one of these at all times, probably 95% in the car.

I am often on the move and keep caches of weapons at multiple locations. I try never to be further than a days walk (20 miles) from serious weapons and ammo.
On longer trips I often throw a carbine or shotgun (depending on how gun unfriendly the places I am going are) in the back seat with an ammo can containing 200rnds of 9mm, 400rns of .223, and 40 shells.


----------

